
SkyGrid launches free real-time-web news service into private beta - nreece
http://scobleizer.com/2009/04/21/skygrid-launches-free-real-time-web-news-service-into-private-beta/
======
CalmQuiet
45-minute video.

Focus of SkyGrid is on business & financial news.

Flash-based.

Available only through minimal invites for the present.

